# What part of the franchise are you interested in?



## Spoon (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry for the unwieldy title; if someone could come up with a better way to phrase it, I'd really appreciate it.

 So considering how many parts there are to the Pokemon franchise, I think it'd be cool to discuss what parts still keep you interested in it. It doesn't have to be just the games, TCG, and such, either; any part of fandom is fine, too.

 For myself, I've kept to the games and fandom for the most part. I watched the anime when I was younger, but not very often anymore. Might watch some for nostalgia or to waste time. For the games, I've played all of the main series games and a good chunk of the spin-offs. I don't battle competitively, however. Uh, as for fandom, I tend to keep up with the news, visit forums, and draw Pokemon. On the other hand, I've barely touched any fanfiction. I've read what manga Viz has released in the past few years, and besides what Negrek has posted, nothing online. And that's about all of it.


----------



## Spatz (Apr 1, 2012)

Games
Rps
Imagination
DeviantArt browsing
And I follow the anime as its released and english subbed.

Yeah, just a basic person. Oh, and I create characters with defined backgrounds and personalities, as well as their Pokemon. Yeah....


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Games
RP
Fanart/Fanstories
Using my imagination with it!

That's pretty much it. I used to like the Anime, but I've kind of been deterred from it. Yeah...


----------



## voltianqueen (Apr 1, 2012)

I mostly just play the games, but I like to play the cards with my sister sometimes. Drawing and looking at other people's drawings especially is fun. 
Also imagination~ :D I like to imagine my Pokemon in the games with different personalities and stuff, make up stories, make my own Pokemon, and other stuff :D

And merchandise. I love Pokemon plushies and shirts and stuff ><


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 1, 2012)

The games.


----------



## Bulbamew (Apr 1, 2012)

I have played the main-series games since Red came out. I've played a few spinoffs, my first was the original Pinball, but I never played the R/S version of pinball

I've played Mystery Dungeon 2, think the one I had (it was on my bros R4 card) was Darkness. Admittedly, I got hooked for a bit, but I couldn't beat Darkrai so I went off it. By the time that happened, I think either Platinum or HG/SS were on their way to England so it was back to endless hours of good ol proper Pokemon.

I've played Ranger, but I didn't really enjoy it. Never played the sequels for that exact reason


----------



## Spoon (Apr 1, 2012)

Bulbamew said:


> I've played Ranger, but I didn't really enjoy it. Never played the sequels for that exact reason


 Actually, the next two games in the series really improve on the original game. If you absolutely hated the original game, they probably won't change your opinion. But! If you kind of liked them, but a few things got on your nerves, like how loops had to be continuous to capture and the restrictions on where you could bring certain Pokémon, you might want to take a second look. 

 Oh, expanding on what voltianqueen said, I have a bit of an interest in Pokémon merchandise, but considering how costly they can get I haven't seriously considered collecting.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 1, 2012)

Games and fanfics. :)


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 1, 2012)

The Fandom, the games, and I have a few cards. But mainly the fandom.


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 1, 2012)

UoU I do main-series games and sometimes PMD, as well as TCG Collecting (I used to play too, but the store that hosted the league closed. I still have several hundred cards haha.), and RP/Fakemon making. 

I tend to mostly ignore the manga/anime as they don't really interest me, and while I have played some side-games (I own the second Ranger and have played the console games and Trozei) most of them are okay but not omgmustown. XD was fun though.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 1, 2012)

I absolutely love the pokémon fandom, and a lot of my time on deviantart is spent reading things like Vhu's OCT entries. (please read it you will not regret it) The fact that people love pokémon enough to make story-length, well-drawn _comics _about it for little to no return is astounding to me. I love the fanart and the fanfics and _everything.

_I love the main games as well of course, and have owned one from each generation. _Colosseum _was pretty good too. I love the _Mystery Dungeon _games too, although I've never technically finished one of them entirely.

If I had every single physical copy of the manga series on hand, then I would read it but honestly I can't be bothered to muck about online with it.

I actually quite love the anime for what it is, and the new series is certainly over the seasonal rot. It's still goofy and weird, but I can't help but to like it so much! :D


----------



## Dar (Apr 1, 2012)

Games
Fanart/Fanfiction

Yeah. That's it.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 1, 2012)

games mostly
also having terrific dorky conversations about ev's and ev training with my boyfriend on a daily basis


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 2, 2012)

I like all of them, except for maybe the card game (well, they do have pretty artwork). My favorite though is still the games.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2012)

Mostly just the games and the fandom. I'm 0k with the manga, but not really interested in buying them.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 2, 2012)

games, anime and the fandom. oh and merchandise... when i can afford it.....

without the fandom i would have no friends. at all.


----------



## Surfingpichu (Apr 7, 2012)

The Manga. @_@

Seriously, that is some epic stuff. (though I'm abit behind on D/P/Pl and B/W)

Aaaand other than that mainly the games. I love the challenge community. "Lets play through the game without using pokemon centers using only a Magikarp" Classic. =P


----------



## Aerbrodactyl (Apr 8, 2012)

The parts of the fandom I'm interested in are:

ASB
TCG - Although I'm terrible.
Competitive Battling - See above.
The Manga - Although I don't like the DPPt ones. The Black/White Adventures one seems promising.
Occasionally the fanfics and the RPs, but good and coherent ones come once in a blue moon.
I also like making fan regions for no point what-so-ever.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm a gamer, and have been since I got Yellow version as my first-ever Gameboy Color game. I play occasionally now, but now that I've been exposed to more and different games, I play many more things that keep my attention away from Pokémon for long periods of time.
I've owned most main series games at one point or another, and I have all five Mystery Dungeon games, and a few other spin-offs here and there.

I still have some cards, which I draw sometimes.

Also I recently restarted an old fanfic idea I had attempted but never passed chapter 1 of. I've (from scratch) rewritten the prologue so far, and I think I like it better than the original prologue. My goal is to finish it before November so I can start its sequel as my first NaNoWriMo entry.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 24, 2012)

Mostly the games now, though some of the manga series seem kind of interesting (though it seems borderline-impossible to actually _find_ them--I haven't actually seen any Pokémon manga for sale since the late '90s/early 2000s--so I probably won't ever get around to reading through them unless I stumble across scans of them online when I have time or something.)

Haven't had any real interest in the anime since 40 or so episodes in when I realized that it was pretty dumb and I was only watching it because it was (loosely) based on those games I liked.  I still have a ton of the cards from around that time, but again, haven't really touched them in over a decade.

Every once and a while I get into making my own Pokémon or doing fanfiction-related stuff, though so far I've never actually gotten anywhere with a Pokémon fanfic (at least not since that awful one I wrote back in 1999 or so.)  Some parts of the fandom tend to drive me away, though ("competitive battling", every single fanfic ever written seeming to be based on the anime rather than the games or anything else, shipping...)


----------



## Lord Mewtwo (May 20, 2012)

I am only into the games and first and second generation game creepypasta now.
The anime died for me at Hoenn years ago. I don't even much play the games anymore my interest in them goes on and off and is usually mild when it's on.


----------



## Zhorken (May 20, 2012)

Playing the games is great for a while here and there, though tearing them apart (and adding what I find to veekun) is way more fun.  Mostly it's just the actual Pokémon I like, and doing creative stuff with them.

And plushies.  I love plushies.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 20, 2012)

Does this forum count? xD

Seriously though, it's mostly the games. I stick to the older games (nothing past the third generation), though I am thinking about picking up one of the new games. Since I don't want to spend a lot on video games anymore, I have to decide between Black/White and Soul Silver. I won't be missing out on a lot if I skip DPPt, will I?

I enjoy the movies, at least up until the point where the voice actors changed. I never did get used to that. The anime I haven't watched in ages, but I imagine I would still enjoy the older episodes.

I collect cards and plushies... not that I really do anything with either of these collections, and not that I really look at them all that much anyway, ha. Oh, and I have a little collection of figurines, too.

Those are the major ones. I dabble occasionally in spriting, hacking, website-making, graphics, etc. but not very often anymore.

Oh, I forgot a big one: music! I downloaded many of the game soundtracks onto my computer, and I listen to those a lot!

While I'm still going, I _love_ Pokémon creepypasta. I need to find more good ones!


----------



## Adriane (May 21, 2012)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Seriously though, it's mostly the games. I stick to the older games (nothing past the third generation), though I am thinking about picking up one of the new games. Since I don't want to spend a lot on video games anymore, I have to decide between Black/White and Soul Silver. I won't be missing out on a lot if I skip DPPt, will I?


DPPt seem to be the least-liked games overall. I'd personally wait until Black/White 2 come out if you're only looking for one game.

At any rate, I mainly play the games. I used to be huge in competitive battling. I still find it interesting, though gens IV and V just aren't up to par with the first three. (Yeah, I know gen I was horribly unbalanced but at least it was _super-fun_.)


----------



## TheBluejay (Jun 19, 2012)

I love the main games, as in the colored versions. I just got pokemon ranger today since I just completed the pokedex in Black internationally and I don't want to erase the saved file ^^;


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jun 19, 2012)

The core games mostly these days, focusing on the first and second gens.


----------



## bobandbill (Jun 19, 2012)

The games by far are the main part of the franchise I follow. I care not for the anime, and some of the manga I do have an interest in but am not caught up with by any means. Have a few trading cards from ages back and sorta into collecting figurines now if I see any that interest me, heh. 

And also the whole forum and writing scene, haha.


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 19, 2012)

I used to watch the anime, but I don't really anymore.

I'm an avid follower of the card game, with over 1000 cards and a self-built Fire deck that includes this Charizard and this Moltres.

I have also beat Diamond, White, am halfway through SoulSilver and am doing a Nuzlocke on LeafGreen. (Which I have lost. Along with Diamond, THE FIRST POKEMON GAME I BEAT EVER. D:)

Yep, I'm pretty young.


----------



## Norm (Jun 19, 2012)

I like,the games. Well, not really, but I do love the team building aspect of in game and also competitive.


----------

